# Cwc Mechanical Wind Time



## phunni (Aug 4, 2005)

When I wind my CWC mechanical chronograph (got it last night - very excited! It's my first military watch







) how long does the wind last? I seem to remember reading somewhere that it last for 36 hours, but I can't remember where I read that so I can;t be sure it's reliable...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done, nice watch, welcome to the forum, Is this the 7733 movement one?

36 hrs sounds about right..

Edit** a reference site states 45hrs


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, mine runs for at least a day and a half to two days on a single wind (7765 movement).


----------



## phunni (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks - yeah, it is 7765


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just checked mine. 53.5 hours









And it maybe only stopped because it was at the point where it was trying to turn the date over. The non-date version might last out a bit longer.


----------

